# Call from DirecTV re: TiVo



## marktd (Jan 9, 2005)

Greetings,

If this has been discussed before, then I apologize.

Just FYI... I received an automated call from DirecTV today that talked about the forthcoming DirecTiVo features (web scheduling, deleted folder, etc. - the stuff I've already seen talked about in this forum). However, the call went on to say something to the effect that they wanted to reassure us (DirecTiVo users) that the DirecTV relationship with TiVo was ongoing and that they were actively exploring or working on new stuff _beyond_ this software upgrade with TiVo. The gist of the message seemed to be that the DirecTV/TiVo relationship was ongoing and that we should expect more in the future.

I wish I could remember the exact language used, but it was clear - I'm not embellishing.

I have no comment on this (although I hope it is true) - I merely pass it along in the event that it is new information. Anyone else get this call?

Mark


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Someone posted a recording of the phone call here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1061255&postcount=211


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

There is a contract until 2010. That would tend to indicate an "on-goinog" relationship.


----------



## marktd (Jan 9, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> Someone posted a recording of the phone call here ....
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1061255&postcount=211


Yeah, that's it. Quoting from the voice message, "[A]nd know that DirecTV and TiVo continue to explore additional enhancements to bring you..."

Mark


----------



## OhioUmpire (Dec 2, 2003)

dtremain said:


> There is a contract until 2010. That would tend to indicate an "on-goinog" relationship.


It may be ongoing as is, however D* continues to tell me if I want to get the expanded HD channels I would have to stop using my DTivo models. To be safe I upgraded to the DTV HD DVR a few months ago and moved my DTivo's to bedroom where HD service wasn't paramount.

I personally feel that DTivo w/full HD capabilities is the way to go and I would be willing to pay extra money to do it, but I felt the writing was clear it wasn't the direction DTV was going so I converted.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

I received the phone call last night around 8:40PM CDT.

I was actually amused as it didn't say much more than what I already knew from TCF!


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

OhioUmpire said:


> It may be ongoing as is, however D* continues to tell me if I want to get the expanded HD channels I would have to stop using my DTivo models. To be safe I upgraded to the DTV HD DVR a few months ago and moved my DTivo's to bedroom where HD service wasn't paramount.
> 
> I personally feel that DTivo w/full HD capabilities is the way to go and I would be willing to pay extra money to do it, but I felt the writing was clear it wasn't the direction DTV was going so I converted.


Yeah, that's kind of my point.

I think that you are reading the situation accurately and acted appropriately. Directv has already made it clear that there is an on-going relationship with TiVo for those of us with existing SD DVR's. So, I don't have to live in fear that my TiVo service will be shut off any time soon. Also, they appear to be saying that they might add some features, next year.

However, their marketing actions toward their own equipment have been very clear.


----------



## Irishsox1 (Feb 14, 2005)

I just got a voice message and it said that new and exciting features are coming soon to Directv Tivo users. The ones listed were On-Line programming, deleted files folder and the time protection for sporting events. They said all of these features are free and coming soon. That was pretty much the whole message.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Yep... already discussed in another message
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363506


----------



## Rugged (Sep 6, 2003)

Just got the call too....actually they left a message which is odd becaues I don't usually have automated phone calls left as a message


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

There is also a message on the tivo itself. Interesting that they actually called you, though...i wonder if they were going to use that as an open to sell you a better package or some other upgrade???

mark


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

rock_doctor said:


> There is also a message on the tivo itself. Interesting that they actually called you, though...i wonder if they were going to use that as an open to sell you a better package or some other upgrade???
> 
> mark


I don't think so.

I received the same call last night. After the message, there was an option to press 1 to repeat or hangup. No sales pitch at all!!!


----------



## blhirsch (Mar 1, 2003)

Just got the call. Interesting because this is the very week I decided to move forward with FIOS tv and the s3. I don't think it'll keep me, though.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

I just got a call - a recording, actually - from DirecTV. I was about to just hang up, when I heard something about DirecTV downloading new enhancements for my TiVO!! I missed most of it...anyone else get this tonight?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363506
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363603


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I just got the call too. What was really odd was that initially I got a call with caller-ID blocked (PRIVATE CALL). It rang 2 or 3 times and then I got an immediate call-back with a toll-free number listed. That one I answered. Very strange.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

MMMMMMEEEEEEE TTTTTOOOOO  


I like the recently deleted folder! Its like the Pc recycle bin. No more accidently deleted and its gone for good :up: :up:


----------



## ejasons (Feb 28, 2001)

I don't that much care for the deleted items folder (haven't really ever deleted anything, then changed my mind). However, its presence allows one to delete a show without having to verify the action. That _is_ very useful!


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

When I called DirectTV to ask specific details about the message I was transferred around a bit. Finally I was told that the message was sent from TiVo not from DirectTV! TiVo's response was that it was a joint message from TiVo and DirectTV.

Who is running the show? Who has the details? Will "remote booking" require phone line, be over the air, or will it support home networking?
Will DirectTV TiVo support Amazon Unbox, TiVo cast, jpg and mp3 playback, multi room viewing? (Far from a parlor trick this is great stuff!)

The voice does sound like the voice response lady on TiVo support line, maybe they all sound alike...


----------



## cwpomeroy (Oct 3, 2001)

anyone else find it curious why they would spend the money on an outbound call campaign to tell us about features they won't push to us for months to come?

Sure would seem to be a retention plea...

I have to say (off-topic) I was in california this week and a friend has a Moxi enabled Cable DVR. It included on-demand movies and more. Very cool. First time as a Tivo user I felt behind the technology curve.


----------



## lonewoolf47 (Nov 16, 2001)

midas said:


> I just got the call too. What was really odd was that initially I got a call with caller-ID blocked (PRIVATE CALL). It rang 2 or 3 times and then I got an immediate call-back with a toll-free number listed. That one I answered. Very strange.


What was the number on your Caller-ID?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

What kind of idiots are running the show at Directv? Think about it... why would Tivo care to promote 'Remote Booking'? It seems that feature would directly compete with Tivo's 'Online Scheduling'.

From Tivo's stand point it really does not make much sense to do any of this. If Directv gets all the features that SA Tivo's have then what would be the selling point of the SA Tivo?

There has to be more to this than what is being told on the surface.



MighTiVo said:


> When I called DirectTV to ask specific details about the message I was transferred around a bit. Finally I was told that the message was sent from TiVo not from DirectTV! TiVo's response was that it was a joint message from TiVo and DirectTV.
> 
> Who is running the show? Who has the details? Will "remote booking" require phone line, be over the air, or will it support home networking?
> Will DirectTV TiVo support Amazon Unbox, TiVo cast, jpg and mp3 playback, multi room viewing? (Far from a parlor trick this is great stuff!)
> ...


----------



## marktd (Jan 9, 2005)

gunnar007 said:


> What was the number on your Caller-ID?


(800) 730-4645


----------



## controlguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Following up on a billing dispute, today I received a call from the DirecTV executive offices. She said "unofficially" that DirecTV was close to announcing a new relationship with TiVo that would result in new DirecTV/TiVo DVR's with full capabilities. I got the definite impression that the plan was to move back to TiVo and away from the DirecTV DVR.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

magnus said:


> What kind of idiots are running the show at Directv? Think about it... why would Tivo care to promote 'Remote Booking'? It seems that feature would directly compete with Tivo's 'Online Scheduling'.
> 
> From Tivo's stand point it really does not make much sense to do any of this. If Directv gets all the features that SA Tivo's have then what would be the selling point of the SA Tivo?
> 
> There has to be more to this than what is being told on the surface.


With over 2.5million customers with DirectTV TiVo boxes, TiVo could charge as little as $1 per box to upgrade the software and make a good haul..

Do you think TiVo is giving the upgrade to DirectTV free?

Good for DirectTV if TiVo selle to them for less than it costs them to develop the software, good for TiVo if the get anything...

I just wish the relationship hadn't gone stale for so many years, we can only hope for the best now...

Next up, get AT&T to buy into the TiVo platform for IPTV!


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

controlguy said:


> Following up on a billing dispute, today I received a call from the DirecTV executive offices. She said "unofficially" that DirecTV was close to announcing a new relationship with TiVo that would result in new DirecTV/TiVo DVR's with full capabilities. I got the definite impression that the plan was to move back to TiVo and away from the DirecTV DVR.


Today isn't April 1st, is it?


----------



## BigFoot48 (Jul 1, 2003)

Next month is "coming soon", 2008 is "distant future".


----------



## donnyboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I just spent the last 2 weeks trying to get a straight answer from Directv about tivo and their new HD programming. After receiving the phone call, calling to find out if my 10-250 will be compatible, being told it would be by one person, then when I tried to order the 5 LNB dish was told that I would have to use their DVR (which sucks by the way) and then told I could connect it to a free standing Tivo unit, only to find out that the new HD satelite won't work with it, then spoke to a third Directv agent and hewasn't aware of this, I decided to dump satelite and go to cable. I hated to do it but I refuse to use inferior equipment just because they want to monopolize the technology. SD sat. will still work with Tivo but if you want HD you have to use cable period. It makes you wonder what kind of training program they have doesn't it?


----------



## cwpomeroy (Oct 3, 2001)

You can use your Tivo unit's with the new dish, you just won't be able to receive the new HD channels. I just upgraded my dish to the 5lnb and have one of my existing HDDirecTivo's connected to it - it's still delivering all of the channels i had on my old dish.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

John T Smith said:


> Yep... already discussed in another message
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=363506


You realize you qouted "this" thread within the thread.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

cowboys2002 said:


> You realize you qouted "this" thread within the thread.


When a moderator merges thread A into thread B, the result thread has the same ID as thread B. I imagine the quoted link was originally posted in thread A pointing to thread B.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

And this thread should have been a reply to which other thread?


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

Some have suggested going to an HD unit and SA Tivo. But here's why I won't, or at least not entirely. 

Using the single 18" dish I only get rain fade during a few minutes of a heavy storm. But I tried an old eliptical 3 position dish using just the 101 lnb and it crapped out about as bad as E* with 3 positions. With my E* setup (which I just have Sky Angel & the Info pak) it is trying to see 3 positions and seems to go out at the faintest hint of heavy clouds. I'm thinking of just going with the 61.5 dish and forget the rest on that provider. But I do miss the Encore Pak for $5 a month.  

So the thought of a single 5 position dish makes me wonder if I wouldn't be better off with cable or an OTA antenna and pay as I go via broadband. More choices, less problems.


----------



## orome (Dec 30, 2004)

I haven't received the call yet, but suspect it's becuase my Series 1 refuses to die. 

Sad, really. I've been wanting a recycle bin since about day 2. Not much point in picking up a used Series 2 if there's going to be an HD shakeup soon.


----------



## restart88 (Mar 9, 2002)

I just reworked my entire household media setup since my last post and can't believe I didn't think of it before. And all it took was one simple coax to the bedroom through an old phone line hole to have analog access in the bedroom to all my entertainment room toys.  

The downside is I love this new setup (except for having to use 3 remotes, 1 being UHF for the Dish 508) and to switch everything over to HD would cost too much, and like I said I have had bad experiences with multi position hookups anyway.

I really wish I could at least do MRV & home network with an HD Tivo for my OTA channels since my digital signals are much stronger than my analog, but obviously I can't today and then there's the expense there too of 2 new STBs and replacing the bedroom TV.

And to top it off I still have a commitment on the S2DT I got around Christmas. Makes no sense to me to go to the expense of switching to an HD receiver when I'm stuck with a SD DVR for a while, unless they start giving them away with new antennas or something.


----------



## kyote (Oct 20, 2001)

I have the directv dvr and a 2nd gen directivo. I've been looking to upgrade to HD since I have an HD tv. The reps I have spoken to, including one in winback have told me to wait at least two or three months before doing an HD upgrade. They're rolling out another 150 channels of HD content and the existing hd dvr's are incompatible with the new channels. They're currently contacting customers to get them to upgrade their equipment. I guess there's a device they have to hook up to them or something so that they can get the additional channels. I was told when the new channels roll out there will be newer equipment and new promos to get people to sign up for HD.

And on a side note (and maybe slightly OT) I saw this on the PVRBlog today:

A friend of mine also named Matt recently canceled his cable and went with DirecTV. During the signup process he said two reps claimed TiVo software was coming to DirecTV boxes in a couple months.

I asked Matt for clarification on exactly what the DirecTV reps said and he told me this:

...they were both very convincing. The second guy even said "I have the paperwork on my desk right now." I'll keep my fingers crossed.

I'd be very surprised if DirecTV could work out a deal like this without anyone finding out (I have a feeling these same reps would be on various forums like tivocommunity leaking it), so I'm going to classify this as a wild rumor that is likely untrue, but with about a 1% chance of happening. Would the TiVo software run on HR20's? The upcoming HR21 Pro?

My guess is these DirecTV reps have been half-reading Engadget for the past year and crossed up the stories of TiVo releasing a OS updated to older Series 2 DirecTiVo combo boxes with the Comcast testing TiVo OS on their own boxes story.

Still, it'd make things interesting if it were true and since it came from a friend I trust, I'm posting it here.​


cwpomeroy said:


> You can use your Tivo unit's with the new dish, you just won't be able to receive the new HD channels. I just upgraded my dish to the 5lnb and have one of my existing HDDirecTivo's connected to it - it's still delivering all of the channels i had on my old dish.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Well control on DirecTV recently changed - from Rupert Murdoch to the Libery Group (aka John Malone).

Seems like the new DirecTV wants to get away from the SkyTV boxes - and TiVo was the best thing DirecTV had going. Or just somebody shifted around in management and a TiVo lover got in charge, and TiVo looking at the sinking ship of Standalones really wants to get back into the DirectTV business.


----------

